# Retirement Age ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

At what age do you generally retire a mouse from breeding ?

I'm guessing a male will be used later than a female ?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

It depends on the mouse. Females I retire most after 3 breedings...but some do it after four or more depending on how healthy she is. I do not cull my retired mice so I am pretty conservative in the amount of breeding. 
The males can go until they drop! LOL!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh ok so that pops up another question ha ha, how long do you leave between breeding ?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've just been reading an article that says a female should be retired no later than at 8 months old. And that it's best to leave 12 weeks from the day she fell pregnant to the time she is bred again.

But this does not sound right because usually a female has to be 3 months old minimum to breed then with a 12 week wait she would be 6 months old so in thereoy that only allows 2 breedings per lifetime ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My understanding is that a doe should not be bred for the first time after 8 mo. old. I usually only allow three litters from any one doe. If I do a fourth litter, it's after a couple months rest. I don't breed does after a year old.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Different people have different opinions, but I'd like to say that the general consensus is that there is no absolute age, but most go by the health, condition, and ability of the animal.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Different people have different opinions, but I'd like to say that the general consensus is that there is no absolute age, but most go by the health, condition, and ability of the animal.


That's a very sensible comment.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

jammin32 said:


> I've just been reading an article that says a female should be retired no later than at 8 months old. And that it's best to leave 12 weeks from the day she fell pregnant to the time she is bred again.


I think, as moustress mentions, what's meant is that you should not let a doe have her very first litter if she is more than 8 months old.

I usually let a doe have one or two litters, but I could see myself let a doe have three or four if she was in a great state (health and mental wise).

I know some people let a doe have two litters right after each other, and then let her have a decent break.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Frizzle said:


> Different people have different opinions, but I'd like to say that the general consensus is that there is no absolute age, but most go by the health, condition, and ability of the animal.


Yes, this is what I do. If a doe is fit and in shining condition, she'll have another litter regardless of her age. Same goes for rebreeding. As soon as she's in peak condition again I'll remate her but if she needs a bigger rest, she'll get one.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Frizzle said:


> Different people have different opinions, but I'd like to say that the general consensus is that there is no absolute age, but most go by the health, condition, and ability of the animal.


This for me too


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with those who go by the health of the doe - some seem to thrive on being mothers.

A question which has just occurred to me - do does remain fertile all their life?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

moustress said:


> My understanding is that a doe should not be bred for the first time after 8 mo. old. I usually only allow three litters from any one doe. If I do a fourth litter, it's after a couple months rest. I don't breed does after a year old.


I had a doe that wasn't fertile for 6 months (she went from buck to buck of and on during that time as a 'company' mouse) and then at just about 8 months she had her first litter. she ate all but two, and one of them had its nose chewed off. The remaining pup was fostered over and is doing well. The mum has been retired and given on to a pet home.

-moral of the story is some-times when you don't think they are fertile it turns out that can change and you should be careful. :? :roll:

I breed a doe around 1-4 times depending on health, age, condition and of course how well they raised their previous litters.


----------

